# Infp?



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, so I am very very bad at self assessment. I get really random and different results depending on what kind of mood I am in, I suppose. So, my friends and I sat down yesterday and talked it out... again. This time we got a little closer to narrowing it down. Three types got tossed around in this conversation. ISTJ (but I would have to be what they referred to as "high functioning"), INFP, and ENFP. So, I was wondering if some of you could give me your opinions. I know I haven't posted on here in a while, but I am sure some of you can remember me and help me out a little. 

I think I may be more of an INFP, one friend thinks I am an ISTJ and one thinks I am an ENFP.

Any help?
​


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

My first question is: What type do you _feel_ like you are?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't really know I seem to relate more to the ISTJ and INFP, but there are inconsistencies. I know that no type will fit me perfectly, but I relate to more than one.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> I don't really know I seem to relate more to the ISTJ and INFP, but there are inconsistencies. I know that no type will fit me perfectly, but I relate to more than one.


I really don't know why this keeps coming up with you. You aren't ENFP that is a sold no. I seem to remember you doing your cognitives and you didn't have much intuition. You are completely straight forward in logic structure. As far as I know you hide your emotions very well (like an ISTJ). What exactly is everyone seeing in you that is NF?


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


>


Is that recent? I don't remember you having that hi Fi before.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*I think you are, in fact, an INFJ.
Just my two cents. 
*


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, Treebob this test in a few weeks old. I took it a couple weeks after the other one... the Fi is higher.

And an INFJ? Really? I don't think so.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> Yeah, Treebob this test in a few weeks old. I took it a couple weeks after the other one... the Fi is higher.
> 
> And an INFJ? Really? I don't think so.


I think in fact that she is stressed out with the move or newly in love. Her scores changed way too much to be her true self.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think in fact that she is stressed out with the move or newly in love. Her scores changed way too much to be her true self.


It's stress not love. I am most definitely not in love... well I might be, but it's complicated and not with the guy I should be. Yeah drama drama.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

DevilDoll said:


> It's stress not love. I am most definitely not in love... well I might be, but it's complicated and not with the guy I should be. Yeah drama drama.


Well then case closed. You are just under stress.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I have never seen an enneagram type 3 INFP. Type 3s are too driven (ambition), their egos are too big, they are shameless self promoters, crave the lime light and adoration of others.

One of those two things needs to go. If you're an INFP you're incorrect in your enneagram. If your enneagram is correct, there's no way you're INFP.


----------



## Verdant Hollow (Aug 25, 2009)

There are only 16 types, so let's just do it by elimination to come up with the best options. In general I find that Cognitive Process test to be unreliable, ESPECIALLY for people under stress (a friend of mine under stress scored above 50 in Se, Si, and Fi, which is just silly). When I'm under stress my Fe gets crazy huge, so these things happen. I'll used them as a basic guide though.

Her Se is very low, so that means all the SPs are out: ESTP, ESFP, ISTP, and ISFP.

Her Ti is low, so she can't be a TP, excluding two more: ENTP, and INTP.

Her Fe, Ni, and Ne are too low to be primary functions. That excludes EFJ, INJ, and ENP. Excluding five more: ESFJ, ENFJ, INFJ, INTJ, and ENFP.

That leaves five: ISFJ, ISTJ, ESTJ, INFP, and ENTJ.

We can exclude ETJs for a few reasons. They are such high powered, leadership types and Fi is pretty low on the totem pole for them. ETJs are usually pretty obvious.

Now we're left with ISFJ, ISTJ, and INFP.

It's probably not ISFJ because Fi is their shadow and should be lower than Fe. Maybe, but probably not ISFJ.

ISTJ is a pretty good fit. It uses Si, Te, and Fi.

INFP would be a better fit for your Fi, but it wouldn't fit as well for your Ne or your Te.

So yeah, I'd say that based on the test we can exclude quite a few that have been mentioned, but we're still left with ISTJ and INFP. Read up on them more and hopefully something will come


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I still think you seem isfj


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Do you like things planned out, or do you like spontaneity? (P/J)


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Honestly, on cognitive functions tests, INFPs tend to score high on both Ne and Ni, and sometimes Ti. Whatever the function order is supposed to be, that's the trend I see over & over with fellow INFPs. Scoring low on Ne is a big indicator of not being INFP, IMO. It's the extroverted function of an INFP afterall, and second only to Fi.

Maybe write up a paragraph describing yourself for those of us not familiar with your posts.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

OrangeAppled said:


> Honestly, on cognitive functions tests, INFPs tend to score high on both Ne and Ni, and sometimes Ti. Whatever the function order is supposed to be, that's the trend I see over & over with fellow INFPs. Scoring low on Ne is a big indicator of not being INFP, IMO. It's the extroverted function of an INFP afterall, and second only to Fi.
> 
> Maybe write up a paragraph describing yourself for those of us not familiar with your posts.


She already chalked it up to stress.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> She already chalked it up to stress.


It seems YOU chalked it up to stress


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

OrangeAppled said:


> It seems YOU chalked it up to stress


treebob is exhibiting classic sensing behavior, keep the thoughts coming.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

OrangeAppled said:


> It seems YOU chalked it up to stress


Yes I did. Discussion over.


----------

